# HELP: Kitty wakes me up in the morning all the time



## stickyickyicky (May 24, 2003)

Hi, my Kitty is 5months old (have got him since 4 months) I live in a studio, (no bedrroms) so he sleeps in the same room as me. The problem is that every morning around 5am he tries to wake me up... its very annoying... i don't want to wake up till 7am....

before he used to sleep on my bed, but now he has stopped doing that.
he pretty much sleeps on the towel i have laid out for him..


how do i make him stop waking me up all the time..... he normally knows that when i go to sleep at nite, he will then leave me alone... but the prob is in the morning...

i've tried to keep him up late, so during the time i am at home i try to not let him sleep... also if i bother him when he's sleeping it may make him feel what i feel.. but prob hes not smart enough to figure that one out. :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Do you have a bathroom? Stick him in there at night. Otherwise you could try putting him in a dog crate. Although with this idea, more then likely your kitten will cry during the night. If I were you, I'd give the bathroom idea a shot.


----------



## chuan (Apr 30, 2003)

In my house the cat is the boss, if he says 5:30 am is the time to wake up then this is the law (I'm serious).
At the beginning I tried to persuade him to stop to wake up so early, I could not then I adapted to the new situation. Just go to sleep earlier and to take advantage of my new "clock-alarm".


----------



## Serendipity (May 3, 2003)

Our cat used to meow when she was still a kitten. She kept us up for quite awhile, but not so much now.

She seems to understand that when our alarm clock rings, it's time to wake-up. She gets up and runs out of the room when she hears it. If I hit the snooze button instead of getting out of bed, she'll stand in the doorway meowing at me. They're very annoyed and impatient meows might I add.

Your cat is probably bored or lonely. So is there anything you can do or give her that will entertain her while you're sleeping? Maybe a cat tree in front of the window for a nice view. Maybe something soft and warm that would remind her of her mother?


----------



## stickyickyicky (May 24, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Do you have a bathroom? Stick him in there at night. Otherwise you could try putting him in a dog crate. Although with this idea, more then likely your kitten will cry during the night. If I were you, I'd give the bathroom idea a shot.


YES i have tried putting him in the bathroom.... but he just meows very loudly..... i feel slack doing it...


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

what i've had to do with mine, since he sleeps with me in my room, is just ignore him, and leave the blinds up so he doesnt ruin them trying to climb them when he watches the birds in the morning. He just now got the idea that i'm not going to get up untill the alarm goes off. but it works eventually! you just have to be more stubborn then the cat!


----------



## bill (May 8, 2003)

I usually play with my cat before bed , that way shes knocked out but I'm fortunate that she seems to respect my sleep time very well, but when shes up, and I'm up? lookout :lol:


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

My cat Marbles used to wake me up everyday at 6 am exactly.... he bites my toes and jumps on my stomache... its really annoying I know, esp when you need that extra sleep.... I just throw him some of his toys outside my room to distract him. Sometimes, he's just hungry so I make sure he has fresh food in his bowl. Maybe some favourite treat would distract him for a bit.

I think they just get bored and want some company..You could try cuddling him for a bit...while trying to fall back to sleep?? :?


----------



## vicky77 (Jul 29, 2004)

My cat does this too, I am glad it's not only my cat hehe. But every morning he his on my chest at 5-5:30 am in our face purring and he will walk all over us until we pet him. When i am really tired I just brush him off and he goes and sees my husband. I thought maybe it was because it was getting light out so I tried to close all the blinds where it's really dark and that didn't help. so not much we can do.


----------



## Shye (Mar 31, 2004)

Our cat use to do the same thing. It was like clockwork 4:30 a.m. she would jump on my chest, lay there, stare at me until I scratch her head for a while, then she would give me a massage. It's tiring but sweet.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Serendipity said:


> She seems to understand that when our alarm clock rings, it's time to wake-up. She gets up and runs out of the room when she hears it. If I hit the snooze button instead of getting out of bed, she'll stand in the doorway meowing at me. They're very annoyed and impatient meows might I add.


Surfboard does the SAME thing. There is no hitting the snooze button in this house! Don't try to get up to go to the bathroom any time past about 5:30am and expect to go back to sleep. If the phone rings before we are up, there is no going back to sleep. Basically if he hears anything that suggests it is morning time, he won't stop until we are up. Meows, rubbing, nibbling...he does whatever it takes.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

At 5:30 AM I can get him to be quiet with a simple, "Sabby, shut up!" If that doesn't work I gather him up in my arms and go back to sleep. He doesn't like being confined in my arms and usually worms his way out and is quiet from that point on. After 7:00, I have to feed him, but I can always go back to sleep.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

> She seems to understand that when our alarm clock rings, it's time to wake-up. She gets up and runs out of the room when she hears it. If I hit the snooze button instead of getting out of bed, she'll stand in the doorway meowing at me. They're very annoyed and impatient meows might I add.


Wow, it's like you know my Dusty! Although his meows aren't so much annoyed as just plain pitiful. Your heart breaks and you have to get up to feed him!


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh my cat is horrible about this too, only she usually victimizes my husband. She knows he gets up at 5:30 and that is when she gets fed, so of course she is very eager for him to get up. She lies on the bedside table beside him and stares at him and meows so he will look at her. if he ignores her, she knows how to turn on our alarm clock (I am not even kidding either) and she will rub her head on the buttton (I finally saw her and caught her in the act) until it comes on. If he turns it back off i have also seen her knock the lamp off. She makes him quite irritated sometimes by the time he gets up. She usually starts about 30 minutes before he has to get up to. So, he has been kicking her out of the bedroom at night now. But now she just sits at the door and you can hear her meow over and over, and little paws come under the door. How sad  But you don't have the lockout option, so try playing right before bed. Maybe it will work


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

My brother's cat Angel wakes ME up at 4am every morning when I'm there. I visited for one week this summer and he was right back doing it again! My way of dealing with it is telling my brother to keep the cat in his room at night - Angel doesn't usually wake him up (figures). I've tried closing my bedroom door (I get a paw underneath and yowls), ignoring him (he jumps up on the window sill above my head and sometimes falls ON my head, making me extremely nervous and impossible to sleep)... nope. That cat demands I get up at 4am to let him outside. Every day. Bah.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think everyone here will agree that cats do NOT sleep in. But I think it can be done. Addison used to run around the room at the crack of dawn and drive me nuts. Now I have the door to my bedroom open, and he runs around in the hallway or goes in my mom's room. She's usually up earlier than me and give him some attention. Usually when I wake up, he's there staring me down... kinda creepy 

He hasn't been bothering me too much lately unless he's REALLY hungry (like when I feed him food he doesn't want at night, so he doesn't eat much until morning). I think if you keep ignoring him, or get up and feed him and go back to bed, he may learn to leave you alone until you're ready to get up. Especially if you ignore him, then once YOU want to get up give him lots of attention so he knows his wait was well worth it.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

My kitten likes to sleep during the day and even though i try to keep him up he would just move away with an annoyed meow, at night he is a pest he wants to play with my hands and i can't keep him outside because he can come in from under the door. Last night i put some tape and he was so desperate to come in that he didn't care and pushed it. After i had to take it off him.


----------



## michaelKo (Jul 7, 2004)

My new cat has been wking me up early... My older cat Ripley allows me to sleep, but then she is 13 and BooBoo is only 2... and a relatively new addition, so she hasn't gotten the picture yet...

We have to remember that cats by nature are nocturnal animals. When we go to sleep, that, in nature, would be their prime time. We've domesticated cats, but there is still a bit of the wild in them. They've adapted to our ways -- somewhat.

When your cat or cats tries to wake you up early, ignore them. As completely as possible. Any reinforcing behavior you show, in fact, giving them ANY attention when they wake you too early, will just let them know they CAN do this. Cats are not as "understanding" as dogs, but they can learn, and its usually by observing which behaiors that they exhibit get them "attention"....

Try just ignoring the cat... eventually she get the idea....


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

You'll get used to the cat too. Addison used to wake my up every morning by running around. My mom calls him the little elephant because of how loud he is when he runs across the house at 6am  I don't even hear it anymore (which amazes her). Every morning when I wake up at 7:30 or 8:00 he's fast asleep by my side.

Your kitty will soon get the picture, and you'll soon be able to sleep through her bothering you. It'll be better soon. Just be patient


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

Yeah I get my 4:30 -5:00 a.m. meow-why-are-you-not-paying-attention-to-me wake up.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I am really blessed to have 2 wonderful cats that don't wake me up until 9 or 10am if at all. They both go into their beds when I go to bed no matter what time and sleep usually until I wake up. If I sleep really late than I get little hammer feet stepping on my belly to let me know they're really hungry :!:


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

I have to say that for most cats that wake you up early, the only choices really are to either ignore them and be persistant hoping that they'll get the hint or wake up :wink:


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Both my kittens start stirring around 5 am or so but there pretty good if I dont get up they will come over for a pet and scratch and then settle down besides me and go back to sleep with me. IF I stir a little their heads pop up to see if I'm getting up and If I'm not they go back to sleep and wait.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

1am I hear scratching on my chair and yell, "NO!" or clap...1:30am I hear it again...do the same thing....by 2am, he's out of the bedroom (by force, of course) and he scratches the carpet by the door...2:30am I try to put tape, sticky side up, but he just pushes it away....so I ignore him until my alarm goes off 6:15am and then he RUNS into the room and RUNS right back out. 

:roll: I just wish *I* had that kind of energy in the morning. 

I've only had him a bit over 2 weeks, so I'm sure in a couple more weeks (and once I have a bed for him), he'll settle down. I'd just leave him out of the room at night all together, but I think it's sweet when he lays his head on my shoulder. me = softie. :lol:


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

One thing about fur alarm clocks. They don't have an off button or a snooze. We forget that cats are by nature night hunters. It took me almost 8 months to get my new kitten to the point where she slept nights.
Now she allows me to sleep until about 5:45. Most morning I love on her alittle and go back to sleep until 6:30 Then the others all want to be up.
With 7 bed buddies that is about as late as I get to sleep. 
Just one of the wonders of living with cats.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I had one cat years ago that I know could read the alarm clock. He would what my husband up at 6 every morning. He would stand up with one foot on the bedside table and look at the clock. It is was anything but 6:00 he would get back down. When the time change came around he would still stand up and look at the clock. When the time first changed he would look at the clock and then at Henry and then back at the clock. Then get down and come back in 5 minutes and check the clock again.


----------

